# Some of my babies



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Some of this year's babies:









































There are others, but co-operation is not their strong point!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are all very beautiful, loved looking at the pictures, _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I especially like that little black smoke :001_wub:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

All gorgeous but there are some stunners there!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

very very cute :001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just love your kittens, Liz. Always super cute.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awww, they're gorgeous. I love the silver one in the 3rd picture :001_wub:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww, Liz they are gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: 

I have a soft spot for that kitty in the last picture, just want to squish the little face :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweeties


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely photos Liz, I'm sure you are proud!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Maybe more photos later if they co-operate.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

They are beautiful. I love the second one:001_wub::001_wub: from the top.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are all adorable!!!!

I know what you mean about cooperation. We just brought home some new kittens from the shelter today and picture taking is a challenge, especially with the tabby. hoping for better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Awwwww how sweet 

Em xxx


----------



## selenagemez (Jun 18, 2011)

all of them so beautiful


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> They are beautiful. I love the second one:001_wub::001_wub: from the top.


Me too!!! My absolute fave More pics when you can Liz!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are all so cute,  xxxx_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I wanty a tiff !!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O yes, you most definitely should move in that direction 

Liz


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, what breed are they, some look Tonkinese but I'm a bit rubbish at cat breeds


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They're lovely! Roger is a handsome chappie.  Are any of them staying with you? x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The one that looks like a Tonkinese is actually part Burmese and was supposed to be part of my outcross programme. The Tonkinese points were totally unexpected. I won't keep her to breed on from partly because it was Burmese colouring that I needed and partly because she is extremely small and there is no guarantee that she will ever catch up (she is 14 weeks but would easily pass for 6 weeks)

The others are Tiffanies (the longhairs) and Burmillas / Asian smokes (shorthairs). I am definitely keeping Chip (the lighter coloured Tiffanie). I also will be keeping one of the shorthairs, not quite sure which. Sapphire has the colouring I want but she is small and so that is a bit of a gamble (she's the same age as Chip, if you see the picture where they are together you can see she is half his size) so it might end up being Smokey (black smoke) or Choccie, at least they are the right sort of size. Smokey would be better for colour but I suspect Choccie will end up being better type, but then again he's a boy and it would probably make more sense to keep a girl. It might well be that I end up advertising them all and keeping whichever of the three is left at the end. I can't justify keeping Roger but he's the nicest temperament anyway so should be easy to home. Decisions decisions!

Liz


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't envy you having to make that decision. They really are all lovely. Chip is a looker. The tiffanies are pretty. It's a breed I could be tempted by  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> The one that looks like a Tonkinese is actually part Burmese and was supposed to be part of my outcross programme. The Tonkinese points were totally unexpected. I won't keep her to breed on from partly because it was Burmese colouring that I needed and partly because she is extremely small and there is no guarantee that she will ever catch up (she is 14 weeks but would easily pass for 6 weeks)
> 
> The others are Tiffanies (the longhairs) and Burmillas / Asian smokes (shorthairs). I am definitely keeping Chip (the lighter coloured Tiffanie). I also will be keeping one of the shorthairs, not quite sure which. Sapphire has the colouring I want but she is small and so that is a bit of a gamble (she's the same age as Chip, if you see the picture where they are together you can see she is half his size) so it might end up being Smokey (black smoke) or Choccie, at least they are the right sort of size. Smokey would be better for colour but I suspect Choccie will end up being better type, but then again he's a boy and it would probably make more sense to keep a girl. It might well be that I end up advertising them all and keeping whichever of the three is left at the end. I can't justify keeping Roger but he's the nicest temperament anyway so should be easy to home. Decisions decisions!
> 
> Liz


but you could buy a bigger house and...keep all of them... :laugh: :hand:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

:lol: I wish!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you dont have enough room you could always "store" some at my house


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

too cute for words Liz xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow :001_wub: I love the Burmilla with the darker markings on the head - is that one Sapphire? 
And the little monster wrecking your net curtains is cute 
They're all lovely though


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous kittens  Love the Tarzan impersonator :thumbup1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh wow :001_wub: I love the Burmilla with the darker markings on the head - is that one Sapphire?


I don't know which one you are looking at. Sapphire is in the second photo.

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> I don't know which one you are looking at. Sapphire is in the second photo.
> 
> Liz


Top photo of the two together - the one on the left - gorgeous


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That's Roger

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I like rodger to!  so cute!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Whose pic no 4 of, absolutely beautiful and well what can i say about no 5, hope you git new curtains on order.


----------

